# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  BIG-i, humanized teachable robot, Nxrobo International (Hong Kong) Limited, Hong Kong

## Airicist

Developer - Nxrobo International (Hong Kong) Limited

"BIG-i: The First Personalized Family Robot" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

NXROBO BIG-i demo test 1

Published on Apr 21, 2016




> In this demo test video, the new robot, NXROBO BIG-i, showes its following function in an interesting way.

----------


## Airicist

NXROBO BIG-i demo test 2

Published on Apr 21, 2016




> In this video, NXROBO BIG-i interacts with an Engineer with English and shows some functions like weather forecast by searching the Internet.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Big-i robot butler learns from its masters"

by David Szondy
April 24, 2016

----------


## Airicist

NXROBO BIG-i Demo Test 3

Published on May 5, 2016




> In this Video, NXROBO BIG-i shows its skills such as voice interact, device control, media player, video call, and so on.

----------


## Airicist

NXROBO BIG-i First Home Trial - Voice recognition with background noise

Published on May 12, 2016




> It is our early stage prototype of BIG-i. 
> First trial at actual household environment: Voice recognition and response with background noise.

----------


## Airicist

BIG-i telling jokes but another BIG-i seems doesn't get it

Published on May 13, 2016




> It is our early stage prototype of BIG-i. Let's see what they are talking about.

----------


## Airicist

BIG-i starts talking about family issue

Published on May 13, 2016




> It is our early stage prototype of BIG-i. Let's see what they are talking about.

----------


## Airicist

Conversation with BIG-i - "Do you want to take my job?"

Published on Jun 3, 2016




> It is our early stage prototype of BIG-i. See what people would like to ask BIG-i and how BIG-i response.

----------


## Airicist

Face recognition

Published on Jun 24, 2016




> NXROBO BIG-i has an ability of Face Recognition,with which he can know who you are and meet different needs of different people.

----------


## Airicist

NXROBO BIG-i location recognition skill

Published on Jun 28, 2016




> NXROBO BIG-i has abilities of mapping, path planning, obstacle avoidance and location recognition. You can teach him where is your living room, and where kitchen!

----------


## Airicist

Conversation with BIG-i - "Do you want to hurt me?"

Published on Aug 2, 2016




> It is our early stage prototype of BIG-i. See what people would like to ask BIG-i and how BIG-i response.

----------


## Airicist

Conversation with BIG-i - weather and news

Published on Aug 10, 2016




> It is our very early stage prototype of BIG-i. See what people would like to ask BIG-i and how BIG-i response.

----------


## Airicist

BIG-i: the first personal robot

Published on Aug 11, 2016

----------


## Airicist

NXROBO BIG-i: Temperature Detect & Control

Published on Aug 22, 2016




> BIG-i has a temprature sensor, which can help to regulate the indoor temperature and keep you in a comfortable environment.

----------


## Airicist

NXROBO BIG-i: the first personalized robot

Published on Sep 20, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Smart Home demo test 2

Published on Sep 26, 2016

----------


## Airicist

NXROBO BIG-i obstacle avoidance test

Published on Oct 9, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Ask BIG-i to draw the curtain apart

Published on Jan 19, 2017

----------


## Airicist

NXROBO BIG-i Ver4.0

Published on Mar 27, 2017

----------


## Airicist

BIG-i's auto-dock charging demo test

Published on Aug 9, 2017

----------

